
Ask HN: Gitbook is too expensive, what is an alternative? - maxbaines
Thinking Gitbook was like the legacy version i have produced some docs using the cloud service. Bad research on my part but i now realise Gitbook is a cloud service with a subscription, which is costly to say the least.<p>I can host any alternative myself. Ideally I would like to be able to export from Gitbook and import to the alternative?
======
FBISurveillance
Take a look at [https://v2.docusaurus.io/](https://v2.docusaurus.io/).

~~~
maxbaines
Thanks, Favour Vue.js here so would probably use VuePress if I go this route.

Interesting information on other solutions, here:
[https://v2.docusaurus.io/docs/introduction/#comparison-
with-...](https://v2.docusaurus.io/docs/introduction/#comparison-with-other-
tools)

